# Do you use Music Torrent Trackers/Where do you download from?



## Bonsai (Dec 18, 2012)

Does anyone use any specifically music-based torrent trackers? If not where do you obtain most of your music from?

Personally I hate you all for not respecting copyright laws.


----------



## Bonsai (Dec 18, 2012)

The last part was a joke btw.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 18, 2012)

I only buy my music at full price. I feel really bad for those musicians, with their nice houses and fancy cars always singing how they fucking stars.


----------



## Bonsai (Dec 18, 2012)

Lol, there's nothing wrong with buying music. I buy a lot of music when I'm wanting to support the artist. But hey.... I wanna hear their music first. People play gigs all around the world for free just to get heard. Simply because it's being downloaded on the internet instead of me hearing it in the street doesn't mean anything. 


I justify "illegally" downloading music as promotional.


----------



## biglungs (Dec 20, 2012)

what kind of music r u trying to DL? i know quite a few places


----------



## Bonsai (Dec 20, 2012)

I use waffles.fm,

Whole lot of variety there.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 20, 2012)

i love when people on this site get all pissed off when someone says they stole someones plants, but then go on and talk about stealing music like it's not the same thing..


----------



## Bonsai (Dec 20, 2012)

The other post was a joke, lol. As if the plant was cheating on the guy. If that's even what you were referring to 0.o

Although I do agree with stealing is all around the equal, I wouldn't really classify downloading music as illegal for reasons stated earlier.


----------



## bundee1 (Dec 22, 2012)

If I download the album for free and I really like the band Ill buy tickets to their next show. I saw a lot of indie bands perform last year (Best Coast, Band of Horses, Foster The People) because I heard their albums for free first. Radio sucks. 

Too bad finding good new artists with an album worth of content to support is nigh impossible these days.


----------



## gioua (Dec 23, 2012)

I still use the tape and FM radio to get all my tunes... My cassette collection is awesome.. if only I could find a player  



/sarcasm


----------

